
The epidemiologist behind Sweden’s controversial coronavirus strategy - sohkamyung
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01098-x
======
tomohawk
Their approach seems to be achieving better than average results.

[https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/new-covid-deaths-per-
mill...](https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/new-covid-deaths-per-
million?tab=chart&time=2020-03-08..&country=BEL+FRA+DEU+ITA+ESP+SWE+GBR+USA)

